# Biete aktuelle Stelle als in der SPS-Programmierung



## Freya (23 August 2011)

Hallo liebe SPS-Forum-Mitglieder,

ich bin Personalberaterin beim Hanseatischen Personalkontor und suche aktuell für meinen Mandanten einen erfahrenen SPS-/Roboterprogrammierer für den Sondermaschinenbau.

Wir sind eine klassische Personalberatung und vermitteln Fach- und Führungskräfte in Festanstellungen - also keine Zeitarbeit oder Arbeitnehmerüberlassung. 

Unser Mandant ist ein kleiner Mittelständler am Fuße des Südschwarzwaldes (Großraum Waldshut-Tiengen). Das inhabergeführte Unternehmen ist Spezialist im Sondermaschinen- und Roboteranlagenbau. Von der einzelnen Roboterzelle bis zu kompletten Verkettungsanlagen versorgt unser Mandant seine Kunden mit individuellen Lösungen. Aufgrund des guten Unternehmenswachstums braucht unser Mandant Verstärkung. Für die neu geschaffene Stelle wird ein kreativer Roboter-/SPS-Programmierer (m/w) mit fundierter Erfahrung und Kommunikationsstärke gesucht.

Aufgaben:
- Eigenständige Abwicklung kompletter Programmierungs-Projekte
- Entwicklung und Konstruktion der Softwarekonzepte für Förder- und Transportanlagen sowie Robotertechnik
- Abstimmung mit den Kunden und Festlegung der technischen Spezifikationen
- Erstellung von technischen Dokumentationen und Präsentationen
- Inbetriebnahme der Anlagen und Schulung des Kunden in der Anwendung

Die Stelle entspricht genau Ihren Vorstellungen? Dann freue ich mich auf Ihre Bewerbung unter: 
https://secure.hanseatischespersonalkontor.de/fuer-bewerber/onlinebewerbung.php?id=FR/20653

Für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung!

Freya Ruch
Personalberaterin

HANSEATISCHES PERSONALKONTOR
BADEN – WÜRTTEMBERG GMBH

Basler Landstr. 8
79111 Freiburg
0761 . 137 3 200
ruch@hapeko.de · www.hapeko.de


----------



## Boxy (23 August 2011)

Mich würde einmal vorab "nur" der genaue Ort interessieren, um abzuwägen ob  für mich interessant oder nicht! Komme aus dem Raum Rottweil und möchte  mich verändern ...


----------



## Freya (24 August 2011)

*Standort des Unternehmens*

Hallo Boxy,
da ich an die Vertraulichkeit gegenüber meinem Mandanten gebunden bin, kann ich Ihnen leider nicht den genauen Standort nennen.

Aber das Unternehmen sitzt ungefähr 25km östlich von Waldshut. Ich suche akutell auch noch für einen zweiten Mandanten, dieser sitzt ungefähr 25km westlich von Waldshut.


----------

